# Choro, "Vou Vivendo" de Pixinguinha



## blackshark

Olá pessoal,

estou traduzindo para o italiano a letra da famosa e linda canção de Pixinguinha "Vou Vivendo". Trata-se de uma tese universitária de conservatório sobre o choro.
Estou tendo muita dificuldade em entender o verso seguinte em negrito:

...
Bar doce lar
Que aos boêmios a vida abrigou
Lua cheia ou minguante ou num quarto de lua
Há um lugar para essa dor

*Mas feito um bar*
O amor é fiel ao amor
Ao seu modo ele quer procurar
Outros braços pra neles dormir
....

Alguém seria capaz de me explicar o sentido? 
Aqui tem a letra completa: www.beakauffmann.com/mpb_v/vou-vivendo.html


----------



## pfaa09

Mas feito um bar (o amor tal como um bar, fingindo que é um bar, desempenhando o papel de bar, que nem um bar)

Exemplo:
O João, que era um garoto, chegou perto do Manuel feito um homem forte (fingindo ser um homem forte)

Neste caso o amor feito um bar, é fiel ao próprio amor, e a seu modo (à sua maneira), ele (o amor) quer procurar outros braços para neles (nos braços) dormir.

É o que me parece.


----------



## Guigo

Atenção que a letra deste choro é de Waldyr Fonseca.

Aqui a história: 17-Vou vivendo-Waldyr Fonseca& Nilza Maria-(Pixinguinha-B.Lacerda-V.Dafonseca)


----------



## blackshark

pfaa09 said:


> Mas feito um bar (o amor tal como um bar, fingindo que é um bar, desempenhando o papel de bar, que nem um bar)


Obrigado pfaa09, acho que percebi o sentido agora. Obrigado a você também Guigo, não sabia que ele era o autor.

Então o sentido seria algo assim?
"O amor, como se fosse um bar, é fiel ao amor"

Só acho que não entendi quando pfaa09 tu escreves: "que nem um bar"


----------



## blackshark

Já que estamos aqui, gostaria também de entender melhor o sentido dos últimos versos da letra:
...
Vou vivendo assim
Porque o destino me fez um vadio
Novo endereço ele vai traçar
Eu virei para te avisar
Quando, à noite, uma *toalha* de estrelas
*Me der para cobrir*

Essa "toalha" imagino seria uma toalha de mesa, é assim?
E ele vai usá-la para cobrir o que? A ele mesmo? A outra pessoa?


----------



## pfaa09

blackshark said:


> Só acho que não entendi quando pfaa09 tu escreves: "que nem um bar"


É mais uma forma de dizer: tal como... fingir que é... assumir o papel de.

"...Quando, à noite, uma *toalha* de estrelas
*Me der para cobrir".*
É figurativo... é o mesmo que dormir ao relento, ao ar livre.
No verso fala em "*o destino me fez* *um* *vadio"*
E será ele (o destino) que, à noite, lhe dará uma toalha de estrelas para se cobrir (tapar) como um cobertor.


----------



## blackshark

pfaa09 said:


> É figurativo... é o mesmo que dormir ao relento, ao ar livre.
> No verso fala em "*o destino me fez* *um* *vadio"*
> E será ele (o destino) que, à noite, lhe dará uma toalha de estrelas para se cobrir (tapar) como um cobertor.



Sim, entendi que a "toalha de estrelas" trata-se claramente de uma metáfora, mas como tenho que traduzir a palavra para o italiano precisaria de saber se aqui tem o sentido de toalha de mesa ou de banho (não sei se há outros).

Então, no último verso, o segundo pronome pessoal seria implícito? "*Me der para (me) cobrir" *(na tradução para o italiano o objeto deve ser explicitado)


----------



## pfaa09

Sim, para ele se cobrir a si mesmo.
Quando à noite o destino *me *(a mim) der para (eu me) cobrir.


----------



## guihenning

Penso que o sentido de ‘toalha de mesa’ não se aplique, pois as pessoas não têm por hábito, penso eu, cobrirem-se com toalhas de mesa 
Entendo por ‘toalha de estrelas’ um céu bastante estrelado, sob o qual o narrador haverá de estar e cujo céu lhe será dado pelo destino. Talvez isso luza algo na tradução.


----------



## pfaa09

guihenning said:


> Penso que o sentido de ‘toalha de mesa’ não se aplique, pois as pessoas não têm por hábito, penso eu, cobrirem-se com toalhas de mesa
> Entendo por ‘toalha de estrelas’ um céu bastante estrelado, sob o qual o narrador haverá de estar e cujo céu lhe será dado pelo destino. Talvez isso luza algo na tradução.


----------



## blackshark

Sim, claro que soa bastante estranho , pois aquele tipo de toalha usa-se só para cobrir mesas ou altares. Mas se não se trata de uma toalha de mesa, isso quer dizer que só pode ser uma toalha de banho?
Em italiano não temos uma única palavra que é possível usar assim de forma geral. Neste caso, acho que "cobertor" ("coperta" em italiano) seria a palavra que faria mais sentido neste contexto. Mas deve haver uma razão se o autor não a escolheu e pelo contrário preferiu "toalha". Porém acho que poderia traduzi-la com "manto", já que a expressão "manto di stelle" (manto de estrelas) é bastante popular em poesia e o "manto" é efetivamente algo vestível.


----------



## Vanda

Manto fica perfeito no contexto.


----------



## blackshark

Obrigado a todos pela ajuda e pelas explicações.


----------



## Ari RT

blackshark said:


> Obrigado pfaa09, acho que percebi o sentido agora. Obrigado a você também Guigo, não sabia que ele era o autor.
> 
> Então o sentido seria algo assim?
> "O amor, como se fosse um bar, é fiel ao amor"
> Só acho que não entendi quando pfaa09 tu escreves: "que nem um bar"



Não entendi dessa forma. Claro que posso estar enganado. 
Traduzir música popular é uma tarefa ingrata. Compreender objetivamente música popular já é uma tarefa ingrata. O pano de fundo cultural é, na maioria das vezes, restrito geográfica e temporalmente. E a linguagem sempre é alegórica. Mesmo o nativo bem informado pode não relacionar os versos com os valores e costumes da época e do local referenciados na música.
No caso em apreço, primeiro temos que estabelecer o sujeito do poema, aquele de quem se fala. E que está propositalmente difuso entre a pessoa do poeta (o "eu lírico" propriamente dito) e "meu coração". Ele começa tratando o coração em terceira pessoa, mas a elisão recorrente do pronome acaba misturando um pouco as coisas. Para piorar, algumas estrofes são em primeira pessoa. "Meu coração" é uma forma disfarçada de dizer "eu", de jogar para o coração, o destino, a vida etc as culpas pelo viver boêmio. Mas isso só se verá nas duas últimas estrofes.

Vamos na sequência das estrofes, que eu não reproduzo aqui em atenção às regras do fórum.
- Eu fui de bar em bar, me perdi, nunca mais me achei, fui vivendo assim, sem ter ninguém, sem ponto de referência...
- "A penúltima" é a última mentira do dia. É o pedido ao garçom da última dose, que todo mundo sabe que vai acabar não sendo a última, que sempre vai haver outra depois da "última".
- Se um (artigo indefinido!) garçom o cobriu ... para ele dormir é provavelmente porque ele adormeceu no bar.
- Os copos quebrados são cacos de vidro (machucam) o coração. Apesar da convivência (brindes rogando a Deus saúde para os amigos), os amigos se vão sem consideração.
- "Carinhoso" é um chorinho famoso, paradigma de chorinho. Essa estrofe é um pouco vazia de significado, pelo menos se comparada às demais. Chopinho é cerveja de grifo. Os frequentadores contumazes de bares acabam criando toda uma ritualística de como beber chopp. A pressão de extração tem que ser a exata, a espessura da camada de espuma e a temperatura idem.
- Blackshark tem razão de estranhar o verso que apontou. O autor gostaria de, mas não considera o bar como "lugar seu", ponto de referência, lar. Meu coração (eu) vai vivendo assim, de bar em bar, mendigando uma palavra, um gesto ou carinho, amigos velhos que rever. No bar há sempre amigos novos, que não duram.
- Passei por muitos bares, deixei em cada bar uma marca. Bar, doce lar (trocadilho com "lar, doce lar") que abrigou a vida dos boêmios (os que vivem na noite). A oração não tem seguimento, fica como mera evocação. "Abrigar" é núcleo de um aposto. Além dele, não há outro verbo.

Pode ser que essa estrofe seja um "stop" marcando uma transição. A partir da próxima, tem-se a impressão de que "bar" seja metáfora para relacionamento, casa, lar, família. Mas só aqui, nada antes indica isso. Se essa era a intenção do autor, a sugestão ficou bastante tênue.

- Mas, com a mesma inconstância da pertinência duvidosa entre o bar e o boêmio, meu coração é fiel ao Amor (não a um amor em concreto). Ao seu modo, meu coração (eu) quer procurar outros braços pra neles dormir. Meu coração sabe que a vida logo vai estender um tapete de estrelas como caminho/guia para outro destino (outro apego, outra pertinência) que é "por ali, por aí" (expressão usada quando não se sabe ou não se quer esclarecer o endereço).
- Em cada bar fiz um novo amor e os larguei eventualmente. Estrofe toda em primeira pessoa, já sem disfarces. Vou vivendo assim, sou vadio (aqui significando cigano, pouco apegado a um lugar). O destino (não é culpa minha!) vai indicar um novo endereço e eu virei para "te" avisar quando for de noite, quando estiver configurado o ambiente no qual vivem os boêmios e eu puder vestir-me (caracterizar-se, adotar a persona) como boêmio. Não se sabe quem é "te". Algum amigo do bar, talvez, e nesse caso, a promessa de voltar para avisar o novo endereço é tão vazia quanto a atitude dos amigos que lá acima (na estrofe dos copos quebrados) se foram sem consideração. Se bar for metáfora para lar, então "te" pode ser o antigo amor.


----------



## metaphrastes

Em relação à "toalha de estrelas", em termos semânticos, poderia ser "toalha de altar". Mas não há nada no contexto que indique este sentido.

Embora seja uma letra interessante, não me parece um primor de arte poética. Vem dum tempo em que a poesia popular urbana era muito mais rica, num certo sentido, mas está muito longe da riqueza e acabamento poético dum Cartola, dum Chico Buarque, dum Vinícius.

Donde me fica a impressão que o termo "toalha" tem algo de aleatório: por um lado, para evitar a repetição de termos ligados a estrelas (tapete de estrelas, noite de estrelas que serve de coberta, e no fim, toalha de estrelas). Além disso, a métrica pode ter um papel determinante aqui: "toalha de estrelas" tem em princípio cinco sílabas métricas (to-a-lha dies-tre-..., sendo que não se conta a sílaba final) ao passo que "manto de estrelas" tem quatro sílabas métricas (man-to dies-tre-...). Para pôr versos numa melodia como a do "Vou Vivendo", uma sílaba a mais pode comprometer tudo. Noutras palavras, o letrista fica numa "saia apertada" para a métrica dos versos coincidir com a da música.

Logo, "toalha" pode estar lá simplesmente por se adaptar melhor à métrica que "manto" ou "lençol". Conheço bem esta música, mas na forma instrumental - para confirmar teria que ouvir cantado. Em várias estrofes, parece que há sílabas a mais nos dois últimos versos, não sei se aumentaram a melodia ou "comprimiram as sílabas" subdividindo em semi-colcheias ou algo que o valha. Se o amigo tem formação prática em música, não terá certamente dificuldade em resolver a questão.

PS: talvez a "toalha" queira passar a imagem visual duma toalha branca, rendilhada, que de certa forma evoca o céu coberto de estrelas. Mas nenhuma leitura se impõe de imediato.


----------



## Ari RT

Talvez até "letra interessante" tenha sido bondade sua. Eu fiquei com a impressão de dois autores. Colcha (toalha?) de retalhos. Foi uma ginástica e tanto emendar as duas partes e, convenhamos, é preciso algo de boa vontade para aceitar minha interpretação acima, no que toca à transição para a última estrofe. "Sugestão bastante tênue" também foi resultado da minha respeitosa complacência com quem sabe fazer algo que eu não sei: música.


----------



## Guigo

Há uma outra letra, para este choro, escrita por Hermínio Bello de Carvalho. 

Pelo que pude pesquisar, esta letra do Hermínio foi feita, em 1968 ou 1969, com o Mestre Pixinguinha, ainda vivo. Como eles compuseram, na mesma época, o choro "Fala baixinho", gravação original da metralhadora Ademilde Fonseca, quero crer que o Pixinga deva ter ouvido a letra de "Vou vivendo", também.

Os versos da primeira postagem, deste fio, são parte de uma letra feita em 1985, ou seja, 12 anos após a morte do gênio da raça, Alfredo da Rocha Vianna Filho (1897-1973).

Aqui, a letra do Hermínio:
Vou Vivendo - Pixinguinha - LETRAS.MUS.BR


----------

